# Valley Prefered Velodrome



## MonsterCrosser (Dec 9, 2011)

Question?

Anyone racing or riding at the Valley Preferred Velodrome, or into track racing?

https://thevelodrome.com/


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

I know a few. But season is over next week.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Several years ago, I did their "Masters & Rookies" races - Cat 4, Cat 5 & masters. I really enjoyed it, and you couldn't beat the price. $5 got you 3 or 4 races on a world class velodrome. The main thing I didn't like about it was they scheduled our races in the middle of the day during the summer, which kind of killed the whole day, and it would get really hot inside the "concrete crater". But it was a lot of fun. Each race was fairly short - maybe 10 laps or so. And if you had a bad race, no big deal, you just rest up for the next one while watching the other groups race.


----------

